# Wtf is everyone's resolution?



## Mighty-Mouse (Dec 31, 2015)

My mutha fuckn ass is going to stop with all the beer and replace with more Jameson and vodka! Have a 3 some with wife and her best friend! And find some fuckn way to increase my YTD!


Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hell yeah brother bring on the jameson.
Everyone in AG welcome this funny ma fucka, give him some reps so he has neg power lolz


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Well since Chip is fired I think I'll start watching the Eagles again.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Dec 31, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> Hell yeah brother bring on the jameson.
> Everyone in AG welcome this funny ma fucka, give him some reps so he has neg power lolz



I was wondering why i started in the red lolz... My new resolution getting in the fuccn green haha.. Hey heckler you seen the new vid  


Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> I was wondering why i started in the red lolz... My new resolution getting in the fuccn green haha.. Hey heckler you seen the new vid
> 
> 
> Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


not yet, Ill go check it now. you should post it here for us OG's here


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

hilarious, I think you nailed it


----------



## the_predator (Dec 31, 2015)

My New Years resolution is to bring IMF back from the dead


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Dec 31, 2015)

Well shit lets get this place hopping.... Offer free Jameson should start the party


Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


----------



## Xsbobber (Dec 31, 2015)

You offering the free Jameson MM? I'm in!!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Dec 31, 2015)

Shit I got about 40 shooters lol keeps them in my pocket


Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


----------



## Xsbobber (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't doubt that!


----------



## Riles (Dec 31, 2015)

the_predator said:


> My New Years resolution is to bring IMF back from the dead



great resolution, fingers crossed


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Dec 31, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> not yet, Ill go check it now. you should post it here for us OG's here



I will work on a vid and post up


Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


----------



## charley (Dec 31, 2015)

the_predator said:


> My New Years resolution is to bring IMF back from the dead


----------



## the_predator (Dec 31, 2015)

charley said:


>


Must spread more rep around before giving to Charley again


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 1, 2016)

MM on IMF...

Oughta liven the place up a bit.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 1, 2016)

My thoughts on bringing life to the board will follow tomorrow 


Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 1, 2016)

maybe we can come up with a member driven transformation challenge, we can all donate some old gears like a potluck, Charely can donate some tasteycake pies, I got some sterons 4 u deca amps and some old euro pharm tren, captn said he has Azza picks we can give to the loser


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 1, 2016)

I will throw in my old pax gear for the loser as well


Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 1, 2016)

HI usually wins these things, so we cant make the prizes too good


----------



## the_predator (Jan 1, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> maybe we can come up with a member driven transformation challenge, we can all donate some old gears like a potluck, Charely can donate some tasteycake pies, I got some sterons 4 u deca amps and some old euro pharm tren, captn said he has Azza picks we can give to the loser


That is actually a pretty good idea


----------



## independent (Jan 1, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> My thoughts on bringing life to the board will follow tomorrow
> 
> 
> Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


Be careful what you say, your on my turf now.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 5, 2016)

bigmoe65 said:


> Be careful what you say, your on my turf now.



The day I'm careful of what I say.... Well there will be no day that I'm careful of what I say... I have been know to hurt liberals feelings but hey that's what I do!


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> maybe we can come up with a member driven transformation challenge, we can all donate some old gears like a potluck, Charely can donate some tasteycake pies, I got some sterons 4 u deca amps and some old euro pharm tren, captn said he has Azza picks we can give to the loser


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2016)

charley said:


>


those coconut cream pies are the bomb


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2016)

My resolution is to not catch the aids. Shit will kill ya


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 5, 2016)

Intense said:


> My resolution is to not catch the aids. Shit will kill ya



Hell yea... AIDS ain't fucking with the shean though


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Hell yea... AIDS ain't fucking with the shean though
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!




But the sheen is fucking with everything else though I'm sure.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 5, 2016)

Intense said:


> But the sheen is fucking with everything else though I'm sure.



Yea he is keeping it real!


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm going to stretch more, and keep my cardio up!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 5, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm going to stretch more, and keep my cardio up!



Shit I might start doing 20 min a day


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## Tripabi (Jan 6, 2016)

Not to give a fuck to anyone xD

Written by God, sent from heaven


----------

